

Did Hotmail get a new spam filter this month? - sp332

I just realized that my outlook.com mailbox went from mostly spam to very little spam about 2 weeks ago. Did they announce a new spam filter? I like it!
======
TranceMan
Not sure if related but it appears all Hotmail users have now been migrated to
outlook.com as of a couple of weeks ago:

[http://midsizeinsider.com/en-us/article/microsoft-
readying-o...](http://midsizeinsider.com/en-us/article/microsoft-readying-
outlookcom-for-relea)

Apologies that was the best link I could find.

